# CD-RW

## fuzz

I have a internal CD-RW how do I get gentoo to know it's not just a CD-Rom drive

----------

## kavel

You should have SCSI support built into kernel (SCSI, SCSI CD-ROM and SCSI Generic). Then you need to pass 

```
hdc=ide-scsi
```

option to the kernel at boot up (replace hdc with your own CDRW drive of course)

----------

## static

master on the secondary IDE is... hdc? I know hda is primary master, but beyond that... Thanks...

----------

## kavel

Yes, exactly. hda=Primary Master, hdb=Primary Slave, hdc=Secondary Master, hdd=Secondary Slave.

----------

## dice

 *static wrote:*   

> master on the secondary IDE is... hdc? I know hda is primary master, but beyond that... Thanks...

 

Yes.

Edit: d'oh, kavel beat me to it!

----------

## kavel

 *dice wrote:*   

>  *static wrote:*   master on the secondary IDE is... hdc? I know hda is primary master, but beyond that... Thanks... 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Edit: d'oh, kavel beat me to it!

 

Sorry Dice   :Smile: 

----------

## baetis

you can always do a "dmesg | grep hd" to find out what got assigned to what.

----------

## fuzz

my cd-rw is not a scsi cd-rw

----------

## Guest

Yes, but all ide cdr and cdrw drives emulate themselves as scsi devices (or so it was explained to me).  You need to compile ide-scsi, scsi generic support, and scsi cdrom support into your kernel.  In addition you have to add the hdc=ide-scsi to your grub config because you need to tell your computer that this particular drive is going to be emulated *before* the boot process grabs it and decides that it will be just a plain old ide drive.

You'll probably want to install cdrecord too.  Once you can type "cdrecord -scanbus" and see your burner, you'll be all set.

----------

